# Remedies for joint pain



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I came across a Google ad yesterday about a cure for painful joints. As I' ve started to experience some pain in my right knee and the Doc told me I had early stages of Osteoarthritis, I decided to do some more browsing regarding this topic and found quite a few products which are supposed to reduce pain and regenerate the worn out cartilage.

The following are links to a couple of them

https://www.vital3.com/landingpages...jZLirRDO1BndIZQrjrBn9Nsy9cWlaJOArjRoCLqDw_wcB

https://www.dailyhealthanswers.com/flexoplex-reviewed.html

Does anyone use these types of products and do they work?

Richard


----------

